
Amazon SimpleDB – Simple Database Service - dookahku
https://aws.amazon.com/simpledb/
======
nikolay
It's pretty much deprecated - that's why they don't advertise it.

------
dookahku
I've been looking for document stores. I was surprised I hadn't heard of
SimpleDB before.

